# TSG60: iOS 6 and iPhone 5



## TechGuyTV (Dec 15, 2011)

_We do a short overview of the new iOS 6 and the new iPhone 5
_

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video
*

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *






Welcome to the sixtieth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Links in order of appearance:*

Apple responds to iPhone 5 Maps flap: It will get better
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2012/09/21/apple-responds-to-iphone-5-maps-flap-it-will-get-better/

While Apples Maps Falters, the Android Ad Men Fight Dirty
http://allthingsd.com/20120923/while-apples-maps-falters-the-android-ad-men-fight-dirty/

iPhone 5 Specs
http://www.phonearena.com/phones/Apple-iPhone-5_id7378

Choosing an iPhone 5 carrier
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19512_7-57512327-233/choosing-an-iphone-5-carrier/

The iPad Mini will be expensive but sell out

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1069908-ipad-mini-will-expensive-but.html

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

